# Tug toner a must buy for christmas



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I hope santa has one of these in his sack for me.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i hope its not for the us market only!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wheres my chrimbo list....


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I havent laughed so much in ages


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

I've already got one of them !


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Where's dino ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I built my young physique tugging


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Amazing bit of kit


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol...ken


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Spat my coffee over my iPad at 34secs on the tricep exercise.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

already have three :devil2:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Prefer it in black


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Prefer it in black


No where have I heard that before???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm in. Need to use the other arm for a while.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm in. Need to use the other arm for a while.


LOL


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

haha


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Standard bit of kit in my gym


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

why buy one,i was born with one.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Do they sale a circumcised version?


----------

